# pin is sitting low on target ?



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

You can do aiming drills a t 5 yards just draw bow hold on x and let down over & over.You need to focus harder on the x. If your mentally focused 1000% on spot or x you wouldnt mentally follow the pin down to wherever it has fallen.COMPLETE TOTAL FOCUS ON X


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

^^^^Good advice, 

If you're positive it isn't TP then a little fine tiller tuning can change how your bow naturally wants to hold.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

That should prove to you that the exact location of the pin does not matter... as long as your focus and concentration is good, and yours must be if the arrow is finding the center.
If the bow wants to drift down, I would be tinkering with my draw length. Just 1/8" too long can be the difference. 
Holding a steady sight picture is directly related to back muscle tension, controlled breathing, muscle relaxation throughout the rest of the body and the perfect draw length.


----------

